# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Ból po wyrwaniu zęba

## eliks

Witam, 

W ubiegłym tygodniu miałem wyrywanego zęba, prawą górną 6, niestety po wyrwaniu strasznie zaczęła mnie boleć 7, ząb zaraz obok wyrwanej 6, mija tydzień a ja wciąż zazywam leki przeciwbólowe  :Frown: 
Chciałem się zapytać czy jest to normalne, czy może powinienem udać się do dentysty ?

----------


## focus9

Nie jest to normalne. Prawdopodobnie mogła zostać naruszona 7. Czasem zęby zwłaszcza te z tyłu mogą mieć złączone ze sobą korzenie i przy wyrwaniu jednego zęba został naruszony drugi ząb. Coś takiego miał mój ojciec. Stomatolog przed wyrwanie zęba powinien ci zrobić zdjęcie rtg , aby ocienić jak wygląda system korzenny zębów obok. Ponadto po wyrwaniu zęba przez tydzień czasu powinieneś brać antybiotyk, bo drugą wersja może być stan zapalny w miejscu wyrwania.

----------


## kawa92

oh, mam wlasnie podobnie, jesli chodzi o dol szczeki, mialam w poniedzialek wyrywana dolna 7. kiedy jem, lub kiedy nastepuje lekki ucik po tej stronie boli mnie strasznie zab, tylko juz sama nie wiem ktory, czy to 8 czy moze 6. w kazdym badz razie bol jest nie do wytrymania, jesli niechcaco nastapi ucisk. nie wiem, co to moze byc..

----------


## kalmer

Powinieneś w takiej sytuacji szybko udać się do dentysty - im dłużej czekasz, tym większe mogą się pojawić komplikacje. Nie wolno bagatelizować problemów związanych z zębami. Zazwyczaj bardzo negatywnie się one kończą.

----------

